# KA24E misc. questions



## xwalterx (May 26, 2005)

generlly speaking, are the "E" and "DE" parts interchangeable? i have a 90 hardbody and am looking for motor parts. specificallly: throttle body spacer, under drive pulley, other bolt non internal add on's. however, in most cases i can only find parts listings for DE and not for E. any help? thanx in advance.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, they are generally interchangeable. The only difference really is that the "E" has one cam and the "DE" has two. This makes minor differences to some other parts but generally they are interchangeable.


----------



## xwalterx (May 26, 2005)

thanx man, got that much (sohc dohc). just was wondering for instance. most throttle body spacers i have found are for later model DE. are the throttle bodies themselves the same? is the only difference the head and number of cams? 
also, i have never seen bigger or bored out throttle bodies. do they exist here in america? if not, short of going back to japan, how might i aquire one. thanx in advance.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well there are larger TB for the KAe engine, although i cant think of any off the top of my head, a search should find you what you need. Also the parts difference between the 2 engines are almost 50/50. 
*None Interchangeable Parts*
Intake (manifold or after market CAI although i am sure you could modify it)
Exhaust
Pulleys
Accessories (PS, AC, Alternator)
ECU
Sensors (for the most part)
Injectors
Maf
Water Hoses
Heater Hoses
Pistons (you can use KAe pistons in a KAde for High Compression)
Emission stuff

*Interchangeable Parts*
TB (I believe)
Crank
Rods
Flywheel
Clutch
Tranny
Engine Mounts

I am sure I have missed some stuff

The 240sx KAe makes around 5-10hp more so there could be a difference in Cam and ECU timing. There is a lot of parts out there though for the KAe engine. I am not sure why you need a TB spacer as I dont think any HP increase would be measurable. If you are looking for a little more power I would look into possibly swapping the Cam from a 240sx KAe or after market cam from PDM or JWT, a CAI that might have to be custom, or just a cone filter (a Snorkel would be cool), Full exhaust (header, and 2.5" catback exhaust). You can also get a under drive pulley, and lighter flywheel but I wouldnt recommend them for a Hardbody as it needs the little more power down low. Other then that you could make a low boost turbo setup pretty cheap.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

xwalterx said:


> generlly speaking, are the "E" and "DE" parts interchangeable? i have a 90 hardbody and am looking for motor parts. specificallly: throttle body spacer, under drive pulley, other bolt non internal add on's. however, in most cases i can only find parts listings for DE and not for E. any help? thanx in advance.


The major items that are different are the head, intake manifold, throttle body, exhaust manifold and timing chain assembly.


----------

